# [Résolu][GTK] Problème de rendu d'images

## billyonthemountain

Bonjour tout le monde, voici le problème sur lequel je bute actuellement :

le problème initial:

Gramps 3.1.2 produit une erreur au démarrage et s'arrête.

 *Quote:*   

> 3334: ERROR: gramps.py: line 215: Gramps failed to start.
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/gramps/gramps.py", line 193, in run
> ...

 

GPicView produit la même erreur (dernière ligne de gramps.bug) en essayant d'ouvrir n'importe quel fichier *.png ou *.jpg

et les icones de wicd et certaines de IBus ne s'affichent plus correctement dans la barre d'états

Tous les programmes avaient fonctionné correctement auparavant.

recherche de la source:

Clairement le problème me semble venir de GTK (gtk+-2.16.6). Les mêmes images sont affichées correctement dans Firefox ou le "preview" de Dolphin/KDE.

Les USE flags pour png et jpg/jpeg sont activées, donc tout en ordre ce côté-là.

Solutions tentés:

re-emerger les 2 premiers packages (gramps et gpicview), le probleme subsite... (avec CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2" uniquement)

emerge --sync, emerge -avDuN @world @system, emerge -av --depclean, revdep-rebuild -- -av, idem

re-emerger les librairies gtk (emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC gtk)), idem...

emerge -eav @world, le problème subsite encore et toujours à l'utilisateur...

Recherche:

Le problème semble déjà être apparu, même reporté dans le bugtracker de gramps par un autre utilisateur de gentoo (sans réponse) et souvent la solution semblait être (dans d'autres distros) l'installation des dépendences type libpng/librsvg/etc., mais ce n'est pas applicable ici (libpng et jpeg sont bien présents sur mon système).

Pour référence: mon world/emerge --info

Voila j'attends vos propositions/avis.

merci d'avance

billyLast edited by billyonthemountain on Thu Oct 15, 2009 7:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Tu es en ~arch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep -A 12 pkg_postinst /portage/trees/gentoo/x11-misc/shared-mime-info/shared-mime-info-0.70.ebuild
> 
> pkg_postinst() {
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796502.html

----------

## billyonthemountain

Effectivement, j'avais vu ce message... J'ai exécuté la commande en root et reçu un "Directory '/usr/local/share/mime/packages' does not exist!". Après je n'ai plus pensé à essayer en utilisateur normal...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais ça résout le problème merci beaucoup !

----------

